# Mamble 100 cage



## DrTim (May 24, 2015)

Hello everyone! My new cage arrived today and it's much bigger than i anticipated. The photographs did not do it justice. It had great reviews on amazon and people have told me that their ratties love it! 

This is the one that arrived - it looks small due to the tubes, but the tubes are big enough for a ferret to fit through, and the corner shelf is much larger than I had anticipated. I am really happy with it, especially the price. On amazon it was cheap.

At the minute it will remain empty until late july as I am going away for a week and I don't want baby rats just before i go away. 

I was explaining to mum that I am concerned about the huge gaps underneath the doors - they seem quite large in comparison to the gaps in the bars. She misunderstood and thought i was commenting that the cage was too big and she wanted me to send it back for a smaller one (she has this odd obsession with tidiness - to the point that nothing should be on any surface at any time) as it would look neater. I refused as I definitely could not get a smaller cage! I like this one. I know there are smaller on the market, narrower and taller, but I read that they need plenty of space.

Anyway, is this gap too large? If so, have you any suggestions? I was thinking I could place some wooden shelves along there to block the gap and provide a space for the rats to wait to come out and play, or I could use something else just to block the gap a little.

I hope the photos are helpful to explain the situation! 

I am looking to get two female dumbo rats 

Many thanks!
Tim


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Although it is slightly larger than the bar spacing, it doesn't look like an escape size gap. At least one of the reviews on the cage said "no gaps big enough for my escapologist juvenile females to squeeze through" which looks promising.


----------



## DrTim (May 24, 2015)

thanks for the reassurances - i am probably being a bit overcautious.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I have this cage and never had any escapes - so I wouldn't worry


----------

